# Best (and no so expensive) wood for a bed.



## MC73 (May 7, 2013)

My daughter want to build her son (my grandson) a bed. She has an extra long twin box and mattress and I have to build around that.

Thinking about the 4 posts to be of Oak, but is about $30 a 4×4x4 and I'll need 4, plus the rest.
Would Douglas Fir will be ok?

I don't want to use any wood that is treated.

Any advice will be appreciated.

Thank you very much
Michael


----------



## 47phord (Apr 10, 2012)

I built my son a loft bed out of construction grade fir. I ripped the rounded edges off to make the boards more 'square' and painted it and it looks great. If you want to stain it, you'll probably have to spring for a higher quality board than that, unless you want a knotty-rustic look. It's plenty strong (it's the same stuff they make floor-joists out of after all) so no worries there.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Any wood stronger than balsa will work. LJ Mauricio is in the middle of a bunk bed build for his boys using construction lumber. Doug fir is incredibly strong for its weight and would work fine, if you want to go that route.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

I've got a queen bed of knotty pine and to be honest it is butt ugly. And I don't mean Vida Guerra butt (google it if you must.) either. It's strong enough structurally but that's about it. If you go with pine at least spring for the knot-free variety.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

2×2 bed!










pallet bed!










2×3s - 2×10s bed!










Bonus - DIY cat bed!


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

I try to keep an open-mind, but when I saw that green pastel pallet with a mattress on it, I threw up in my mouth a little…


----------



## MC73 (May 7, 2013)

Pine? Hummmm!!! If my kid will like me to do it from pine I'll do it.

I'm thinking of long lasting and maybe passed to the next generation if made out of Douglas fir.

Thank you all for your input.
Michael


----------



## MC73 (May 7, 2013)

I got the pine and is sitting in my garage for about 4 days.

Another question: I'll cut the wood to the required dimensions and, can I use shellac now when I have individual pieces or wait till assembled, and a new layer when finished?

Oh boy, I'm eager to start but afraid of measuring. I know measure twice and cut ones, but still…...

Have a good weekend everybody.


----------



## Makarov (Jun 16, 2013)

Depending on the age of your grand son consider making a loft bed. Great way to give more space


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

*Joe* That is funny… kudos to those creative beds.. but I felt the same way, and then laughed when I read your post.


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

That 2×4 bed is great! Doubt that I will build one, but I've saved the pic for design inspiration. Thanks for posting.

Construction-grade fir works very well if you're selective about what you bring home. I've made two lofts this way and the finished products are very nice, i.e. knot-free and stained. Also cheap to construct.

Having to accommodate a box spring and extra-long dimensions are hardly a problem. I faced the same when making my second, and the product is solid, looks good, etc.


----------



## MC73 (May 7, 2013)

Thank you guys.


----------



## MC73 (May 7, 2013)

Finally I finished my grandson's bed. Would like to post 2 pics of it.
I accept criticism…..... but be aware I'm armed and dangerous 
I have to find out how I can post the pics that I have them on my computer.



















Hope it will show.
Thanks for your help.
Michael


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Here's an example of a queen bed I made from home center pine.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Nice, but how does it hold the mattress?


----------



## MC73 (May 7, 2013)

Just Joe: The box and the mattress is sitting on the floor. Order from mom.
No space for hiding toys or anything else. I told her that if she ever wants to put some boxes on wheels under we can fix that by increasing the space between the floor and adding some supports for the mattress and taking off the box (use just the mattress).
The kid is only 4.

Bondogaposis: Very nice bed. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Your project turned out nice. I am envious of your back up generator.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

That looks great


----------



## Jokker78 (Oct 2, 2013)

Thatz a clean bed. You did a very good job on it


----------



## MC73 (May 7, 2013)

Thank you all. It was my first big project.


----------



## MC73 (May 7, 2013)

MT_Stringer - In our area you kinda have to have it. When it rains the streets are flooded. Few years back I was without electricity for about 12 hours and my basement got flooded.
Trying to stay dry.

Have a good week, pardner.


----------

